# Recife Brazil



## david10500

Hello everybody !
My name is david and I am interested to find some advices regarding the life at recife. We will probably expat soon. I haven't found internet site for the location. Where is the place to be for an expat in this town? There is an american school in this town. Is it a good one?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## david10500

david10500 said:


> Hello everybody !
> My name is david and I am interested to find some advices regarding the life at recife. We will probably expat soon. I haven't found internet site for the location. Where is the place to be for an expat in this town? There is an american school in this town. Is it a good one?
> Thank you for your help.


Nobody can help me??


----------



## debzor

david10500 said:


> Hello everybody !
> My name is david and I am interested to find some advices regarding the life at recife. We will probably expat soon. I haven't found internet site for the location. Where is the place to be for an expat in this town? There is an american school in this town. Is it a good one?
> Thank you for your help.


Hi David

I live an hour away from Recife on the island of Itamaraca. How can I help?


----------



## david10500

Hello ! Thank you for your reply 
I have an opportunity to work during 5 years in recife.
It will be with my family and I search to collect some advice if recife is a good place to live.
So if you can give to me is recife is the place to be it will be nice 
Thank you very much 
David.


----------



## debzor

david10500 said:


> Hello ! Thank you for your reply
> I have an opportunity to work during 5 years in recife.
> It will be with my family and I search to collect some advice if recife is a good place to live.
> So if you can give to me is recife is the place to be it will be nice
> Thank you very much
> David.


That is pretty much impossible to answer, as I have no idea of your expectations, standards, experiences, etc.

Like all big cities in the world, there are good bits and bad bits. Great and expensive areas to live, cheap and dangerous as well, plus everything in between. Fantastic international airport right in the city, great beaches (but do not surf beyond the (close-to-shore) reef), 3rd best city in Brazil for dining out, OK football teams (debatable), good beach resorts up and down the coast, some culture, history and old architecture (much currently under renovation).

What else do you need?!!


----------



## david10500

And where is the best place to live in recife?
And aboug the trafic? Some people said that is horrible, is it true?
And about the american school? Is ig a good one? 
Thank you deb


----------



## debzor

david10500 said:


> And where is the best place to live in recife?
> And aboug the trafic? Some people said that is horrible, is it true?
> And about the american school? Is ig a good one?
> Thank you deb


Boa Viagem is probably the best (and most expensive) area to live, followed by Piedade. Both are on the beach. Traffic is awful at rush hour, like most cities, due the the construction of high rise apartments without any improvements to transport infrastructure - also like most other cities! 

Are you referring to the British American school in Boa Viagem: ..:: British And American ::.. ?

It is very good, and there are many other private schools as well.


----------



## david10500

No i would like to talk about "ear school" 
If we want to live without problem of money in recife boa viagem, how many reals we need to have?
Thanks


----------



## debzor

david10500 said:


> No i would like to talk about "ear school"
> If we want to live without problem of money in recife boa viagem, how many reals we need to have?
> Thanks



ear school??

The best way to decide on your budgetary requirements is to come here for a week or two and work it out for yourself, knowing your lifestyle, requirements, standard of living, etc. This is not something someone else can answer for you.


----------



## marcuswtay

Hi David

I am an expat living in Boa Viagem, Recife. It is a nice location. I have heard good things about the "ear" school - If you have any more questions - feel free to ask!


----------



## fcb12

Hi David,

Recife is a great place to live. As Debzor mentioned, you're the only one that knows your tastes and requirements, so it's a bit hard to answer. I know people that live on a pent-floor apartment in Boa Viagem, hit the beach every day, and have kids that go to EAR (Escola Americana de Recife) but they pay a lot of money for their lifestyle. The breadwinner there is a big exec at a large international firm, if that gives you an idea of how much they win...

Boa Viagem is NOT the only place to live in Recife. The North Zone and West Zone are wonderful residential communities with lots of restaurants, bars, and parks. If you're set on sending your kids to EAR (which is a great school by the way), it would be a bit of drive in traffic to get them there, since you'd mostly likely be driving through rush hour traffic. In my opinion, its worth it, but you're the only one that knows. 

Traffic is pretty bad here, but not as bad as Sao Paulo. There's really only rush hour traffic 6-9am and 4-7pm on weekdays. Sometimes Sundays can get clogged because the city cuts off a lane on some of the major roads to make bike paths (see how awesome?!). 

I'm living here now, so feel free to PM with any questions or concerns. From what I've seen, debzor is also a great guide!


----------

